# mw2 psn tonight?



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

anyone playing tonight? add me if you are hulk20:thumb:


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Will add you mate but not online tonight. My psn name is Sharpie1984 if you get chance to add me first - Liam.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

will do mate, i will be on in 10 mins


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Goodfella31 on ps3 be on shortly


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

going on now anyone else, psn hulk20 add me


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll be on in 5 mins


----------

